#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  兩張狼圖 > 兩張狼圖 > 兩張狼圖 > 兩張狼圖 > 兩張狼圖

## SIXWING ANGEL

很久没有画过写实的东西，画的及其痛苦……本来应该每张至少画一天吧…结果半天没有就画完了……被老师看到一定会杀掉我的  :Shocked:   :Sad:   :Embarassed:

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

第二张图……要早一些时候画的，想当年还在上课的时候偷偷画的

----------


## 和魯夫

超強呀~~~~~~~很好看~~~~~~~
完全不是一個層次呀

----------


## 修諾斯

哇！
這如果真是上課時畫出來...
只能稱做「神技」阿！
小提苦練一千年也達不到的境界！
(↑沒繪圖天份)
XDD

----------


## 平川野

也許是有這樣和那樣的毛病吧,但怎麼看都比我畫的好... ...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 舒泉

眼睛的結構畫的好清楚
光影分明
一定花了不少你的時間吧
辛苦了~

----------


## 獨

哇哇~~好強的說,我還不會畫狼也~~
(某狼只會畫馬```[毆])

贊!!!!

----------


## 銀月貓

就像是照片拿去做電腦處理一樣哪_A_

寫實度100%

----------


## 可樂狼

最近板上多了好多素描之王者

害我不得不浮出水面跟著眾獸一起讚嘆

神啊～　囧

----------


## 路卡爾

素描耶─▽─/
我做不到...

另外...本來要一天的東西半天就完成...
不是比較好嗎─▽─?

----------


## DOG

好帥....!!!!
我已經很久沒畫出這種圖了...(跪
好漂亮喔...0W0/

----------


## 夜月之狼

好厲害>"<

好厲害好厲害好厲害好厲害好厲害(被毆)

真的 看起來好真嘎~




> 另外...本來要一天的東西半天就完成...
> 不是比較好嗎─▽─?


分兩部份解釋

一.老師一聽到時間減半 會認為牠在混

二.老師看到圖後 會說在混都畫得這樣好 於是給了更多功課

以上(逃)

(被拖回)(眾重毆)

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

雖然畫的快確實是比較好，不過對於我這樣的野郎來講，那麼短時間畫完一定是在亂畫啦  :Surprised:  沒有仔細觀察什麼的

----------


## Drake

第2張……排線很好啊……就是背景那裏~有點粗~...

----------


## 妤

@口@~好棒啊...第2張的陰影....
話說我也好久沒有畫素描了TwT




> 好厲害>"<
> 
> 分兩部份解釋
> 
> 一.老師一聽到時間減半 會認為牠在混
> 
> 二.老師看到圖後 會說在混都畫得這樣好 於是給了更多功課
> 
> 以上(逃)
> ...


XDD在心機重的老師身上是有可能的

----------

